# skin rash/bumps? maybe allergies?



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

My puppy has a few bumps in her I guess armpits haha...plus a few near her crotch. Obviously the crotch one prompted a few jokes about STD's but on the serious side these bumps seem to come and go. Like sometimes they are clearly visible...then a few days later they are gone and anywhere in between.

In both these areas she does not have full fur yet..I could see the armpits being caused by friction because I have the same problems sometimes hah...and while she does lay on her stomach a lot with her legs back exposing her crotch to the ground I doubt it would be enough to cause friction. Just wondering if anyone had any ideas? I take her to PetCo to get her shots and the Vet there said its probably nothing to worry about unless it gets worse.. I would take her to my vet, but after her getting sick a few weeks ago I am trying to avoid Vet bills as much as possible. Any help would be appreciated!!

*Cliffs:*
- Puppy has bumps in armpit and on crotch
- Both areas has little to no fur yet
- What could be the cause? Allergies? Irritation from friction?
- Should I be worried?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

id take your dog to the vet quickly, could be a staff infection!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It could be any number of things:

Staff infection (as intensive suggested)
Yeast infection (this could be due to poor diet - what kind of food are you feeding?)
Mites/Mange
Flea bites

The only way to know for sure is to take her to a vet and get properly diagnosed. If it's not getting worse and just comes and goes I would say it could be alleriges too.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

over here in australia a mate had a dog with skin trouble used "johnson baby shampoo" and got rid of it straight away and now that is all he uses. he recommends it to every one for a dog with skin troubles


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

I would check his diet as well. I had an issue similar to yours, and vet said it was caused by corn in his food. I changed his diet to a food with no corn byproducts, and no more rash.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

post some pictures


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

are they red bumps or white bumps?


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

hey I never posted a picture because they cleared up but they seem to be back again... here is a picture..they are only red, no white bumps


----------

